# World Panel Products, Inc. - Marine Ply, Teak Lumber, Cabin Sole options



## NutzZongo (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys its Chase @ World Panel Products, Inc. in Riviera Beach, FL. I wanted to stop by and thank some of your members for purchasing our products & telling there friends about us! In honor of them I will be giving forums members a %15 off discount on ANYTHING we bring in. That goes for: Teak Lumber, BS1088 Lloyd's Marine plywood, Cabin Sole options (Teak & Holly/Cherry & Holly/Mahogany & Holly), Teak Decking strips, Teak & Holly/Black Carpet, Veneer in stock & more. I know I sound like a cheesy sales guy but I am VERY thankful for ANY business, no order to big/small. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know. 
Cheers to all!,
Chase
World Panel Products, Inc.
1750, #1 Australian Ave
Riviera Beach, FL
33404
888.836.3379
[email protected]

*I'm really looking forward to putting some of this BEAUTIFUL product in your hands. Let me know what works for YOU.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

This is where i got my ply. Best prices on line. Better than noahs or even boat builder central. Shipping was cheap too.


----------

